# Cleburne co AL



## jlabowhunter (Jun 22, 2016)

Need 3 or 4 people for deer hunting on 323 acres. It's older pines that have been thinned. It's a new lease so I don't know much about it. I'm just gonna turkey hunt it so the 3 or 4 can have all the deer. Dues $400.


----------



## jaybird1984 (Jul 10, 2016)

Do you still have any openings ?


----------



## jlabowhunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes sir


----------



## jaybird1984 (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm interested, give me a call at 8284217248


----------



## jlabowhunter (Aug 14, 2016)

ttt


----------



## tony480 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm interested. Please call me 352-308-4576


----------



## hightop01 (Sep 2, 2016)

If you have any more openings I am interested.
call or text me at 6789728855


----------



## CopperJ (Sep 8, 2016)

Would be interested in checking out the property, if you still have openings.


----------



## jlabowhunter (Sep 17, 2016)

Sure you can text me at 770 826 1573.


----------



## tackdriver (Oct 3, 2016)

im interested and have 2 with me to fill club call me at 706 445 4562 charles


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful area up there! best of luck


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 8, 2017)

Any openings left? also, are there any areas to make food plots on the property?


----------



## jlabowhunter (Jan 26, 2017)

Full


----------

